
Cap Ethereum Total Supply, Says Vitalik Buterin - slimshady94
https://github.com/ethereum/EIPs/issues/960
======
johnrichardson
This is in response to the 'medium of exchange' problem, which posits that if
your token doesn't have a sink built into it, it will slowly lose value over
time.

See this post:
[https://vitalik.ca/general/2017/10/17/moe.html](https://vitalik.ca/general/2017/10/17/moe.html)

------
mabbo
Stop digging for more diamonds, says DeBeers.

Buterin has millions in Eth[0] and the influence to make that digital asset
worth more by preventing it's supply from increasing. If it starts increasing,
it could even turn into a bubble (as people buy it based on its price
increasing).

In short, this man is not an unbiased person to promote such an idea.

[0][https://www.quora.com/How-much-Ethereum-does-Vitalik-
Buterin...](https://www.quora.com/How-much-Ethereum-does-Vitalik-Buterin-own)

~~~
ShorsHammer
Wondering why this is the top comment here.

He publicly sold a very good portion of his holdings at $6, it eventually
reached $1000.

Not just Vitalik but many of these people are self funded for life and could
easily walk away from the shitshow that has become cryptocurrency without a
care in the world. But they don't. For all the scams and degenerates that have
overrun the industry, there's plenty who persist purely on principal and the
knowledge it can help someone.

------
appleflaxen
I wish this hadn't been raised on April 1.

------
hshehehjdjdjd
Oh good. It’s my favorite day of the year.

